# sonido S/ SS



## Demurral

Soy menos que un aprendiz de italiano, he empezado a estudiarlo (muy poco a poco) hace nada.
Tenía entendido que el italiano tenía s sorda y ese sorda geminada, y que no tenía s sonora. Sin embargo me dijeron hace poco  que aveces se hace diferenciación con que S es la ese sonora, y que SS es la sorda (y que entonces no tienes S larga). Es esto cierto?


Muchas gracias por las respuestas por adelantado!


----------



## 0scar

Fe de ratas: donde a veces dice *i* lease *y    *


----------



## Outsider

Entre vocales:


-ss- se pronuncia generalmente /s/ (sorda, como en español);
-s- se pronuncia generalmente /z/ (sonora, no existe en español como fonema independiente).
Por cierto, es básicamente como en catalán.

Pero hay excepciones, porque no todos italianos hacen la distinción entre sibilantes sordas y sonoras. Depende un poco de las regiones y de los hablantes.


----------



## fabiog_1981

La doppia "s", che si trova sempre e solo tra 2 vocali, è sorda (es.: cassa)
La "s" intervocalica può essere sorda o sonora. Qui al nord, tutte le "s" intervocaliche le pronunciamo sonore (es.: casa /'kaza/, mese /'meze/). Tu pronuncia come vuoi, visto che non molta gente conosce la dizione standard.
L'importante è che, se pronunci sia "s" che "ss" sorde, tu riesca a distinguere casa (/'kasa/ o /'kaza/) da cassa (/'kassa/).
Spero di averti aiutato.


----------



## Demurral

0scar said:


> Fe de ratas: donde a veces dice *i* lease *y    *



Este catallano... aunque tengo tiempo para ponerle remedio!  grÁcias! 



Outsider said:


> Entre vocales:
> 
> 
> -ss- se pronuncia generalmente /s/ (sorda, como en español);
> -s- se pronuncia generalmente /z/ (sonora, no existe en español como fonema independiente).
> Por cierto, es básicamente como en catalán.
> 
> Pero hay excepciones, porque no todos italianos hacen la distinción entre sibilantes sordas y sonoras. Depende un poco de las regiones y de los hablantes.





fabiog_1981 said:


> La doppia "s", che si trova sempre e solo tra 2 vocali, è sorda (es.: cassa)
> La "s" intervocalica può essere sorda o sonora. Qui al nord, tutte le "s" intervocaliche le pronunciamo sonore (es.: casa /'kaza/, mese /'meze/). Tu pronuncia come vuoi, visto che non molta gente conosce la dizione standard.
> L'importante è che, se pronunci sia "s" che "ss" sorde, tu riesca a distinguere casa (/'kasa/ o /'kaza/) da cassa (/'kassa/).
> Spero di averti aiutato.



M'avete aiutato moltissimo i dos. Grazie!


----------



## Neuromante

El sonido -ss- no existe en español. Salvo quizás en alguna parte que haya sustituido a -s-.
De hecho "casa" un hispanoparlante la pronunciará como en nuestro idioma, y en cambio para "cassa" deberá aprender el sonido. 
-ss- ocupa en muchos caso el lugar de la jota.


----------



## Demurral

Neuromante said:


> El sonido -ss- no existe en español. Salvo quizás en alguna parte que haya sustituido a -s-.
> De hecho "casa" un hispanoparlante la pronunciará como en nuestro idioma, y en cambio para "cassa" deberá aprender el sonido.
> * -ss- ocupa en muchos caso el lugar de la jota*.



Disculpa Neuromante, pero no se el porque de tu explicación!...sin embargo, me ha parecido útil. Podrias aclarar lo que está en negrita?


grazie!!


----------



## tauromaco

Si te sirve de ayuda, los profesores que yo he tenido de italiano (nativos) no siempre distinguían la /s/ de la /z/, pronunciando como ha dicho Fabiog. Incluso algunos no sabían que la pronunciación correcta de casa es con /s/ sorda, porque piensan que si hay una sola s debe ser sonora, y no siempre lo es, ni mucho menos. Los diccionarios sí las distinguen en sus transcripciones fonéticas.
Y como ha dicho Neuromante, la aparición de -ss- en italiano suele equivaler a -j- en español (y -x- en castellano antiguo): lat. capsa> cast. caxa> esp. caja.


----------



## Demurral

Neuromante, Tauromaco, muchas gracias!

Yo me  había dado cuenta de que CT español es TT italiano (retrospectivo, retrospettivo/ electoral, elettorale). Este nuevo "truco" qeu  me decís  va ayudarme mucho. 

Gracias.

PD: si tengo que improvisar palabras, he descubierto que es más útil el catalán! aciertas bastantes veces!! ^^.


Adiós!


----------



## Neuromante

Mi explicación es en conflicto directo con Outsadier, que dice que el sonido -ss- existe en español pero -s- no. Mientras que todos los hispano parlantes que conozco y han aprendido a pronunciar en italiano, han tenido que aprender el sonido -ss- y no el otro.


Ahí tienes dos ejemplos de X/SS de regalo. Sí te fijas verás que muchas dobles italianas tienen su equivalente español en construcciones con B o P:
Obvio
Doble
Capturar
Absurdo

Son sonido muy cortos y sustituyen a la inflexíon italiana


----------



## Demurral

Spiegare, esistire, ovvio, doppio, catturare, assurdo! 

 No se como no me había dado cuenta antes...^^

Gracias!


----------



## Outsider

Neuromante said:


> Mi explicación es en conflicto directo con Outsadier, que dice que el sonido -ss- existe en español pero -s- no.


Es porque yo hablaba de sonidos del español y del italiano actuales, y no de fonemas latinos históricos.



Neuromante said:


> Mientras que todos los hispano parlantes que conozco y han aprendido a pronunciar en italiano, han tenido que aprender el sonido -ss- y no el otro.


¡Qué raro!


----------



## Neuromante

¿Estás seguro que es así como dices?


----------



## Silvia10975

Por lo que pude escuchar entre todos los amigos hispanohablantes que tengo, os comento que les resulta muy complicado distinguir entre la palabra _casa_ y _cassa_, o, mejor dicho, reproducir aquel sonido. Las dos palabras suenan como si la S fuera ni tan larga como la doble SS, ni tan corta como la S sencilla. Creo que la dificultad está en reproducir la diferencia entre las dos ya que la S española está justo en el medio


----------



## Outsider

Lo que digo es que:

1) En español no hay fonemas sibilantes sonoros.

2) En italiano, la "-s-" se puede pronunciar sorda o sonora, por eso puede representar el sonido [z], que no existe en español (al menos como fonema). Por ejemplo, el nombre "Cesare" lo pronuncian muchos italianos como [ˈtʃeː*z*are]. En español, "César" es [ˈse*s*ar] o  [ˈθe*s*ar].

3) En italiano, la "-ss-" siempre representa una sibilante sorda [s], muy parecida, o igual, al sonido de la "s" española. (Dependiendo del acento del hispanohablante.)

4) Al que sé, no hay diferencia de duración entre "s" y "ss" en italiano.


----------



## Silvia10975

Outsider said:


> Al que sé, no hay diferencia de duración entre "s" y "ss" en italiano.


De acuerdo con todo lo que dijiste, menos esta parte, porque si fuera así, no habría diferencia entre _casa_ y _cassa_, como expliqué antes


----------



## Outsider

No digo que no, pero según sé algunos italianos, al menos, pronuncian _casa_ como [ˈka*z*a].


----------



## fabiog_1981

Outsider said:


> 4) Al que sé, no hay diferencia de duración entre "s" y "ss" en italiano.



Nel mio post precedente ho scritto:
Es.: "casa"  può essere pronunciata sia /'kasa/ che /'kaza/. (La pronuncia standard è col suono sordo, ma in Italia pochi hanno studiato dizione). Anche se la pronunciamo col suono sordo /'kasa/, ci suonerà sempre in maniera diversa da cassa /'kassa/.
Quindi Outsider, mi spiace ma ti devo contraddire.


----------



## Silvia10975

Vale Outsider, pero yo estaba hablando de la largura del sonido de la S y no si se pronuncia como S o Z. Por lo tanto, estoy de acuerdo con Fabio (por cierto, en Toscana se pronuncia sorda en casa )


----------



## Necsus

Scusate se mi intrometto, ma visto che si parla di pronunce in italiano...  Riporto questo mio post dalla discussione in Solo Italiano _Pronuncia sorda della S intervocalica_, forse può essere utile:


> secondo il DOP (Dizionario d'Ortografia e di Pronunzia), che fa fede in questo ambito, nel latino classico si aveva un'unica _s_, sorda in tutte le posizioni (tranne che davanti a consonante sonora), e dalla '_sonorizzazione della s interna di parola tra vocali_, _avvenuta tra la tarda età romana e i primi secoli del Medioevo'_, restarono esenti parecchie parole.
> I casi in cui la lettera _s_ ha suono sordo sono questi (con le eventuali immancabili eccezioni):
> - quando è iniziale di secondo componente (p.e. girasole, disotto, trasecolare);
> - nelle terminazioni in -_ese_ (p.e. cinese, marsigliese) e derivati;
> - nelle desinenze di passato remoto e participio passato in -_esi_, -_ese_, -eso, etc. (p.e. stesi, stese, steso) e derivati, e in quelle in -_osi_, -_ose_, -_oso_, etc. (p.e. rosi, rose, roso) e derivati;
> - nei suffissi di aggettivi e sostantivi in -_oso_ e -_osa_ (p.e. vanitoso, ventosa) e derivati;
> - in alcune parole isolate come p.e. _casa, cosa, così, mese, peso_.


 
Comunque la pronuncia sorda o sonora della _s_ in posizione intervocalica è particolarmente influenzata delle parlate regionali.

Nella Grammatica di Serianni (I,125) c'è poi un'interessante regola empirica enunciata dal Fiorelli "per gl'italiani non toscani e per gli stranieri: _s_ intervocalica si pronuncia sempre sonora con tre eccezioni: - per le voci composte; - per le voci _casa, cosa, così_; - per i suffissi -_ese, -eso, -oso_".

Aggiungo che la _doppia esse_, sempre sorda, ha necessariamente un suono più lungo di quella scempia, in quanto il raddoppiamento delle consonanti indica appunto il prolungamento del loro suono.


----------

